# Jack Dempsey Vs. Oscar de la Hoya



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Jack Dempsey Vs. Oscar de la Hoya

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Jack Dempsey Vs. Oscar de la Hoya

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 27, 2016)

Jack Dempsey is kicking *** in this


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 10, 2016)

Super late, but Dempsey won 5-0. i will post the next one tonight or tomorrow.


----------

